# Need help S4S Milling price



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys I need some help here's the scoop  
Not so hard but he is providing the walnut dried and needed to be surfaced all four sides :|
What would be a good per ft. price to charge to mill all four sides?

Guy out on my job wants me to do some cabinet work building a kitchen island out of birch plywood and Black walnut.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

My lumber supplier charges 20 cents per linear foot.


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

My supplier charges about the same as closetguy's - $0.20 per foot.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

time on an hourly rate…............you cant loose.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess it depends if you have to rip it all close to size, joint it straight and then plane it. I would charge an hourly rate of about $30 and hour but if he wants and estimate, you would have to get an idea of the amount of wood to be processed and the condition it will be in when you get it. Then you can estimate how much time you think it will take you and figure what you have to have per hour and base the estimate on that.

..............Jim


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Same rate here - 20 cents per bdft.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Everyone who is saying 20 cents per board feet - - Is that per side or for all 4 sides?


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

My supplier's price is $0.15 per square foot, both sides. Strait line ripping is $0.03 per lineal foot. There is a 15% surcharge for boards over 10" wide.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, linear ft, bd ft, and sq ft are all quite different. And bd ft doesn't equate to a per side basis. :|


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

.20 linear foot, SLR is .05


----------

